# Linux w szkole

## miros

Czy ktoś mam jakieś spostrzerzenia na ten temat???

Chętnie odpowiem  , szczególnie interesuje mnie GENTOO

----------

## aqu

najpierw by sie musial zgodzic dyrektor, pozniej informatyk, a to jest ciezko wyciagnac od padagogow bo dla wiekszosci to jest poprostu wieksza praca ktorej nie chce im sie robic.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

miros, ale bądź tak miły i oświeć nas nieco więcej... Jesteś uczniem, nauczycielem, sekretarką? Po co Ci ten linux? Itp... Co za szkoła? Podstawówka? Liceum? Technikum? Wyższa "za rogiem"? Bo nie wiemy o jakie spostrzeżenia chodzi...

----------

## miros

 *miros wrote:*   

> Czy ktoś mam jakieś spostrzerzenia na ten temat???
> 
> Chętnie odpowiem  , szczególnie interesuje mnie GENTOO

 

Może zastanawia was temat tego postu???

Wyjasniam

Jestem nauczycielem info. (z wykształcenia muzykiem) mam 45 lat!!!! i cholernie zafascynował mnie linuX , a szczególnie GENTOO. Fantastyczny system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pytanie?

Czy ktos z was oferował linuxa osobom trzecim jak to przebiegało? czy j est szansa na rozpowszechnienie tego wspaniałego systemu??

Jesli pomożecie stawiam PIWO.

------------- 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> miros, ale bądź tak miły i oświeć nas nieco więcej... Jesteś uczniem, nauczycielem, sekretarką? Po co Ci ten linux? Itp... Co za szkoła? Podstawówka? Liceum? Technikum? Wyższa "za rogiem"? Bo nie wiemy o jakie spostrzeżenia chodzi...

 

Tak jak napisałem - jestem nauczycielem informatyki. jesli chodzi o szkołę to jest to s.podstawowa i gimnazjum.

A w ogóle to jestem z wykształcenia muzykiem.

Edit by Poe

sklejone 2 posty 

----------

## no4b

Linuksa z powodzeniem wykorzystałem na ogólnodostępnych komputerach w bibliotece oraz na serwerach. Dla stacji roboczych były licencje dla Widows, nikt nie myślał o zmianie (nawet o to się nie starałem, gdyż jak tylko uczniem byłem).

----------

## miros

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Linuksa z powodzeniem wykorzystałem na ogólnodostępnych komputerach w bibliotece oraz na serwerach. Dla stacji roboczych były licencje dla Widows, nikt nie myślał o zmianie (nawet o to się nie starałem, gdyż jak tylko uczniem byłem).

 

Dzieki za zainteresowaniw!!

----------- 

 *miros wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   Linuksa z powodzeniem wykorzystałem na ogólnodostępnych komputerach w bibliotece oraz na serwerach. Dla stacji roboczych były licencje dla Widows, nikt nie myślał o zmianie (nawet o to się nie starałem, gdyż jak tylko uczniem byłem). 
> 
> Dzieki za zainteresowaniw!!

 

O co ja się pytam ????? chyba znów winna jest PO

Czyż bym sie mylił?? Nie to forum???

  Edit by Poe

Panie profesorze (przyzwyczajenie z liceum, do ktorego uczeszczam), czy mógłby się pan ustosunkować troche do APELU i nie pisac 2 postów pod rząd w tak krótkich odstepach czasu? od tego jest przycisk EDIT!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zdaje się, że wśród nas jest już jakiś nauczyciel informatyki. Panie Adamie, jest Pan tam gdzieś?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## miros

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Zdaje się, że wśród nas jest już jakiś nauczyciel informatyki. Panie Adamie, jest Pan tam gdzieś?  

 

Heja

ja  nie jestem twoim Adamem - wybacz

Jesli uraziłem tą odpowiedzia to wybacz

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *miros wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Zdaje się, że wśród nas jest już jakiś nauczyciel informatyki. Panie Adamie, jest Pan tam gdzieś?   
> 
> Heja
> 
> ja  nie jestem twoim Adamem - wybacz
> ...

 Hehehe.   :Very Happy:  Chodziło mi o innego użytkownika, który mógłby Ci dużo w tej kwestii pomóc, bo z tego co wiem to sam jest nauczycielem, i wie jak to wszystko wygląda "od kuchni".  :Wink: 

----------

## miros

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *miros wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Zdaje się, że wśród nas jest już jakiś nauczyciel informatyki. Panie Adamie, jest Pan tam gdzieś?   
> 
> Heja
> 
> ja  nie jestem twoim Adamem - wybacz
> ...

 

No to witam kolege po fachu!!!

 Nawiasem mówiąc bardzo chujo...go

Sorry za ten obcesowy tryb

Ale wracając do tematu

Ostatnio odpaliłem moim uczniom knoppixa liva. Byli zachwyceni. Powiem szczerze że az sam zgłupiałem!!

Nie chcieli wracac do Windows!!!!!!!!!!!

I co Ty na to????????

----------

## Poe

Linux w szkole. temat wracajacy jak bumerang. patrze z poziomu ucznia, ktorym jestem. probowalem takiego czegos w gimnazjum, teraz probowalem przekonac do choc jednego komputera na ktorym stałby linux. przekonanie nauczyciela i dyrekcji to raz, ale jeszcze jest kwestia druga - nie wszyscy uczniowie beda chcieli uzywac linuksa. wiem jak to jest, mam mnostwo znajomych w moim wieku, co potrafią jedynie odpalić gadu-gadu i IE i to jest wszystko, a reszta, co wyglada chocby ciut inaczej, to juz hoho, problem wiekszy niż różniczkowanie wyniczków na podstawie funkcji kwadratowych linii krzywych, tak więc prosze spojrzec na to z tej strony. 

poza tym trzeba by bylo dobrze sie pobawic z ustawieniami wszelkich dostepów z komputerów klienckich...

----

edit

widze, ze uczniom sie spodobał knoppix. proponuję takie rozwiązanie. postawcie pare komputerów w stylu gentoo+windows. lekcje programowe moznaby przeprowadzic na windowsie jezeli bylaby taka potrzeba, a czas wolny moznaby poswiecic na zabawe i nauke linuksa.

----------

## martin.k

Mój prywatny Zarząd (czytaj moja ślubna) jest nauczycielką matmy i informy po poznańskim Adasiu.

Z tego co widziałem, to na studiach tłoczyli im do głów M$, oczywiście dzięki wspaniałemu programowi współpracy M$ 

z uczelniami. A tylko gdzieś tam w konspiracji zbierali się hardcorowcy z PLD  :Smile: 

Poza tym, to jest problem z programem nauczania informy opartym na linuksie - widział ktoś coś takiego??? Kiedyś

fruwał po necie jakiś autorski program, ale to chyba było dla gimnazjum, albo podstawówki. A co z L.O. ???

Nawet nie staram się przebijać głową muru   :Very Happy:  gdy na pytanie o bazy danych dostaję odpowiedź MS-Access. Czasem tylko podrzucę jakąs alternatywę typu OpenOffice, gimp, inkscape - wszystko pod win.

Myślę, że dopóki jakiś większy producent dystrybucji typu RedHat, Novell nie weźmie się za to systemowo, to jeszcze długo nam czekać na linuksa w szkole. Tylko czy jest sens? Czy jest na tyle zrozumienia wśród polskich polityków?

----------

## miros

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Linux w szkole. temat wracajacy jak bumerang. patrze z poziomu ucznia, ktorym jestem. probowalem takiego czegos w gimnazjum, teraz probowalem przekonac do choc jednego komputera na ktorym stałby linux. przekonanie nauczyciela i dyrekcji to raz, ale jeszcze jest kwestia druga - nie wszyscy uczniowie beda chcieli uzywac linuksa. wiem jak to jest, mam mnostwo znajomych w moim wieku, co potrafią jedynie odpalić gadu-gadu i IE i to jest wszystko, a reszta, co wyglada chocby ciut inaczej, to juz hoho, problem wiekszy niż różniczkowanie wyniczków na podstawie funkcji kwadratowych linii krzywych, tak więc prosze spojrzec na to z tej strony. 
> 
> poza tym trzeba by bylo dobrze sie pobawic z ustawieniami wszelkich dostepów z komputerów klienckich...
> 
> ----
> ...

 

Dzieki stary, na prawde dużo trafnych uwag!!!

Pozdrawiam _ miros

----------

## Raku

@miros: chciałem przypomnieć, że forum to jest ściśle tematyczne i dotyczy problemów związanych z jedną z wielu dystrybucji linuksa, a dokładnie Gentoo. Tematy ogólne lepiej poruszać w innych, bardziej do tego celu dopasowanych miejcach w internecie.

Na temat wdrażania Gentoo w firmach/instytucjach można poczytać:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3270799-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462720-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Proszę o sprecyzowanie tematyki rozmowy na tematy związane z dystrybucją.

----------

## Poe

 *miros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dzieki stary, na prawde dużo trafnych uwag!!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam _ miros

 

az taki stary nie jestem  :Wink:  no, ale proszę bardzo. do usług. po to tu jesteśmy. jezeli jeszcze chcesz jakies spostrzeżenia z "poziomu ucznia" zapraszam na jabbera.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Mój prywatny Zarząd (czytaj moja ślubna) jest nauczycielką matmy i informy po poznańskim Adasiu.
> 
> Z tego co widziałem, to na studiach tłoczyli im do głów M$, oczywiście dzięki wspaniałemu programowi współpracy M$ 
> 
> z uczelniami. A tylko gdzieś tam w konspiracji zbierali się hardcorowcy z PLD 
> ...

 Zdaje się, że był (a może i ciągle jest) jakiś program promocji Auroksa w szkołach. Na tegorocznym EUROCOM EXPO 2006 (takie nanotargi w PKiN) słyszałem jak kilku nauczycieli się o to pytało - czyli pewne zainteresowanie jest.

A co do linuksa w szkole - nie będzie go dopóki nie będzie go w domach, a w domach nie będzie dopóki nie będzie w firmach, bo jak przysłowiowa pani Jadzia, dostanie od szefa na desktopa linuksa to i w domu sobie zainstaluje, żeby mieć to samo, i w szkole się wykłóci, żeby uczyli systemu "z przyszłością".  :Wink: 

Polscy politycy? Jestem ciekaw ilu potrafi wymienić jakiś system poza Windowsem...  :Razz: 

---EDIT:---

Aurox dla polskiej edukacji - krótka notka, może kogoś zainteresuje.Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Tue May 23, 2006 7:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## miros

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *miros wrote:*   
> 
> Dzieki stary, na prawde dużo trafnych uwag!!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam _ miros 
> ...

 

Przepraszam bardzo  że uraziłem (nie doceniłem).To było ostatni raz - Sorry

Bardzo lubię czytać to forum własnie dla tego 

że można pogadać z ludźmi na poziomie!!

SKLEJONE:

 *Raku wrote:*   

> @miros: chciałem przypomnieć, że forum to jest ściśle tematyczne i dotyczy problemów związanych z jedną z wielu dystrybucji linuksa, a dokładnie Gentoo. Tematy ogólne lepiej poruszać w innych, bardziej do tego celu dopasowanych miejcach w internecie.
> 
> Na temat wdrażania Gentoo w firmach/instytucjach można poczytać:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3270799-highlight-.html
> ...

 

Dzikęki za te odnośniki RAKU

Ale wiesz jak to jest : odnośniki swoje a życie swoje

W szkole staram się  jak mogę 

Pozdrawiam 

Gerntoo Rulez

od raku: APEL

----------

## Raku

 *miros wrote:*   

> Gerntoo Rulez

 

Cieszę się, że mamy na forum takiego entuzjastę, ale prosiłbym mimo to o zastosowanie się do APELu. Zamiast pisac dwa posty jeden pod drugim, lepiej użyć przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## miros

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *miros wrote:*   Gerntoo Rulez 
> 
> Cieszę się, że mamy na forum takiego entuzjastę, ale prosiłbym mimo to o zastosowanie się do APELu. Zamiast pisac dwa posty jeden pod drugim, lepiej użyć przycisku ZMIEŃ.

 

No może  się trochę zapędziłem....Przepraszam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

miros, może zainteresuje Cię: http://ksiegarnia.pwn.pl/4631_pozycja.html?zk=4903. Wydaje mi się, że może to być pomocne.

---EDIT:---

Książki przedstawione niżej też mogą się przydać.  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

Witam.

Kolo roku 2004 przez Linux+ bylem wspolorganizatorem konferencji Linux w szkole. Z tego co pamietam, na imprezie zjawilo sie okolo 400 osob z tego okolo 300 to byli nauczyciele  :Exclamation: 

Zainteresowanie bylo ogromne. Fajni sponsorzy. (IBM i AMD). Moze warto by sie skontaktowac z obecnym naczelnym L+ i pogadac o tej imprezie.

Wrazie pytan zapraszam na priv.

Pozdrawiam

Luk

----------

## wielokropek

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co do linuksa w szkole - nie będzie go dopóki nie będzie go w domach, a w domach nie będzie dopóki nie będzie w firmach, bo jak przysłowiowa pani Jadzia, dostanie od szefa na desktopa linuksa to i w domu sobie zainstaluje, żeby mieć to samo, i w szkole się wykłóci, żeby uczyli systemu "z przyszłością".

 

A ja myślę, że właśnie powinno się zacząć od szkoły - nie będzie Linuksa w domach i w firmach jeśli go nie będzie w szkole  :Smile:  W szkole CO NAJMNIEJ powinno się zaprezentować Linuksa w postaci Knoppixa a najlepiej naszego polskiego Linux-EduCD pokazać, że jest w ogóle coś innego poza Windowsem, rozbudzić ciekawość.

Gentoo w szkołach? Raczej nie - stary sprzęt, powolna kompilacja, nieułatwiona niczym konfiguracja. Lepiej coś prostszego, może Ubuntu.

----------

## Kajan

Alternatywą dla Linux-EduCD jest projekt Aurox EDU

Pozdro

----------

## martin.k

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

> Gentoo w szkołach? Raczej nie - stary sprzęt, powolna kompilacja, nieułatwiona niczym konfiguracja. Lepiej coś prostszego, może Ubuntu.

 

Zgadzam się... Na pierwszy strzał lepiej dać Ubuntu albo SuSe  :Smile:  Ładnie wygląda i klikalne bardziej.

Choć uważam, że przynajmniej raz w życiu trzeba zrobić coś od zera - np. postawić Gentoo albo Linux From Scratch.

----------

## qermit

U mnie w szkole (a raczej już nie u mnie), jest jedna sala wyłącznie z pingwinami - około 25 prawie nowych kompów od MENu. Na razie jest jakaś mandriva z NIS i profilami sieciowymi dla Linuksa ^_^. Postawienie wszystkiego trwało około tygodnia. 

Rozmawiałem z adminem i stwierdził że mandriva jest do dupy i zainstaluje GENTOO Dlaczego? Bo łatwo się apgrejduje na odległość (czytaj z za ściany), a na dodatek jest elastyczniejsze od wszystkich bin-dystrybucji.

Jeżeli chodzi o userów, czyli uczniów to część z nich nawet nie wiedziała co to jest Linux. Na początku trochę się bulwersowali, ale teraz jest już spokój

----------

## canis_lupus

W moim (byłym) technikum pracownia internetowa miała: 3 komputery z debianami a do jednego z nich była wsadzona karta wieloportowa i podłączone najprostsze terminale tekstowe. Jakoś dawało się z teko korzystać. Jak komuś nie odpowiadało to się mówło zeby wracał do domu to bedzie miał windowsa.

Miało to zalete: nie było bydła.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

